# ANother cedar box with inlay on hinged lid.



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

These are photos of my latest box. 
It measures 8" x 6" x 2" deep and is made of eastern red cedar. (aromatic)
This is cotton country here in west Texas so this pattern should sell easily here. The inlay is done, using my scroll saw, and the woods inlaid are walnut and hard maple. The inlay method I use is called "double bevel inlay" or "double bevel marquetry" As one photo shows, the inlaid image appears on the underside of the lid also.


----------



## Rrrandy (Feb 1, 2017)

Jim, would you run through the steps for doing this? Do you use two sided tape and cut two boards at a time?


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I hot glue the corners of the piece to be inlaid to hold it there under the cedar that has the image traced on it. Yes I cut the background and the wood to be inlaid at the same time and with the table of my saw tilted 2°. 
Email me and I will send you my notes on how I do it.
Jim


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice box, Jim. You make some great, and interesting boxes. This one should sell quickly.

Charley


----------



## Heywood (Jun 8, 2014)

You are The Master !!!!!!


----------



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

The box looks great Jim!


----------



## finns (Nov 13, 2009)

Well done Jim. You seem t have mastered the art of inlaying.


----------

